# Steam Train Re-visited



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Following numerous comments I took on board all the advice received and re-visited my painting and made some changes. Also I was not happy with the gap between the trees so I have re-modeled it. I am really happy with the result.








Cheers,
Steve


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Fabulous! The smoke came out great and I love the addition of the tunnel.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Steam Train re-visited*

Hi dickhutchings,

Thanks you very much for your valued advice and I am pleased you like the improvements.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So much detail. I love it. Very well done.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Steam train re-visited*

Hi Terry,

Thanks you, I spent a lot of time on this painting, trying different things and mixing colours, but I must say I am very pleased with the outcome , I think it is my best to date. It has got my juices flowing and I can't wait to start the next, just got to find the subject.

Cheers,
Steve:smile:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice job painting the shiny metal of the train


----------



## PJW (Aug 13, 2016)

No idea what the original looked like as I'm new, but it looks great now. It's vibrant, lots of detail and the star of the show (the train) really stands out. I also agree that the steam coming out if very well done.

As someone who isn't normally interested in train pictures, I think it works really well as it holds my interest and makes me smile.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Steam Train re-visited*

Hi Liz & PJW,
Thank you for your kind comments.

Cheers,
Steve:smile:


----------

